
India’s Next Outsourcing Wave Is IPhone Apps - diogenescynic
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-08-23/india-s-next-outsource-market-converges-with-iphone-apps-tech.html
======
pp33
I am not sure what point Bloomberg is trying to convey. Is that all current
iPhone developers should be scared, because all the "iPhone development" jobs
are going into India.

Hasn't the same argument been used many times before in the past? Their (the
outsourcing advocates) crystal ball on outsourcing hasn't exactly been
correct. Right now is the best time to be in software in the US, even in a
down economy.

It pains me when the "suits" try to dumb down development to something that
can be off shored without any issues. There will definitely be a surge of
mobile developers in India, like any other country, and some of them might
make very good apps, just like here.

But the crux of this story, that some business person will come up with an
iPhone idea, and just outsource it to and Indian company and profit, it is
just disingenuous.

In the best case, the Indian company gets the ability to create superb , top
50 in app store applications. If they have that ability, why would just accept
20-30 dollars per hour, when they can get 70% of how much their apps makes.

Sorry Bloomberg just fails!

~~~
kls
You are right and the article misses the obvious. There is a wave of
outsourcing every few years, it ends up not being the bill or goods it was
sold as, it comes back and they end up paying 3X the cost because in the mean
time people leave the development industry to find greener pastures. I fear we
are doomed to repeat this cycle until accounting can account for non-tangible
value. Every day we as US citizens are inundated with cultural knowledge stuff
that we just take for granted about our culture. This stuff has profound
impact on everything we do, even development things that we do will seem
backwards to another culture and as such will be missed in creative processes
that reflect systems within our culture. Until someone figures out how to
convey that to other developers offshore project will carry with them a higher
risk of failure.

